# Special Dallas Herf 6/12 (fundraiser for Caleb)



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

We normally herf on Tuesdays, but this time we're doing it on a Monday, the 12th at Wizards (75 and Spring Valley). The cost is 25$ for brisket, Dalmore Scotch, a hand rolled from La Aurora (their roller will be there) and a Monte Carlo.

We're raising money for Caleb Anderson and his family. He is the 9 year old son of Brady and Jennifer Anderson who are members of our group. Caleb was disgnosed with a sarcoma of the brain last fall. They operated and removed it. It came back in Nov right ater the Post Turkey Day Crawl (Jenn and Brady thought he was doing better then). It was removed again...he has gone through Chemo and now is fighting for his life at Children's Hospital in Dallas.

For more information about Caleb...go to http://caringbridge.org/visit/calebanderson

Everybody is welcome...See yall there.


----------

